# Bean bag chairs



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Is anyone using beanbag chairs for extra seating on their boats? I have seen it and am wondering where everyone was getting their bags from? 

Thanks


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

This is where I purchased my bean bag...very durable and comfortable.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...79yjDw&usg=AFQjCNGlBNc8EcrTWDdmb14miwhw2DbACA

Jimmy


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes they are very comfortable, but make sure you keep them out of the sun. We had a blow out on one, and it filled the boat with styrofoam pellets which clogged the engines. Not a fun time picking them out of the cowling with tweezers.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my bean-bag from big lots on 9mile


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out E-SeaRider marine bean bags. (www.marinebeanbags.com). They make a good bag. I have a Teardrop & a Wedge shape one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wareagle50 said:


> Yes they are very comfortable, but make sure you keep them out of the sun. We had a blow out on one, and it filled the boat with styrofoam pellets which clogged the engines. Not a fun time picking them out of the cowling with tweezers.


OMG I'll bet that was a mess.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

West Marine in OB and PNS has them in stock, same price as on-line


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good to hear guys. I'm actually living in South Texas right now but move back to OB in a week. I'll swing by west marine and pick some up for the new boat.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Check out E-SeaRider marine bean bags. (www.marinebeanbags.com). They make a good bag. I have a Teardrop & a Wedge shape one. :thumbsup:


The E-Searider bags are great to have. The Teardrop ones are very versitle.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a large wedge and it fits perfect in the back corner of a boat and is awesome on the way in


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

E-SeaRider, have two and they are comfortable. I order one online, and got the second at West Marine (They will match the best internet price).


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

They look comfortable.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

which ever brand you get they are worth every penny. We have had ours for several years and have only had to refill the beads. just throw them on the t-top when fishing and they get used when you are running(if they blow out they will float for a little bit....:whistling

we have one of this brand

http://www.e-searider.com/

and two of this brand

http://www.ocean-tamer.com

both are great products and we have had no problems with either. (you can order patch kits from them as well)


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do these things get hot? Like if I was to take one to crab island and just hang out in it.. Seems like it would be a hot even in the shade.. Seems like your whole backside would be sweating.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> Do these things get hot? Like if I was to take one to crab island and just hang out in it.. Seems like it would be a hot even in the shade.. Seems like your whole backside would be sweating.


we have very light colors for this reason and its no hotter than the gunnel of the boat if that warm.plus just flip it over and its nice and cool.....


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Bow Down said:


> which ever brand you get they are worth every penny. We have had ours for several years and have only had to refill the beads. just throw them on the t-top when fishing and they get used when you are running(if they blow out they will float for a little bit....:whistling
> 
> we have one of this brand
> 
> ...


 

These are the two major marine specific brands, both are based in Florida. 

I have a couple of each and the are both of excellent quality. 

The more you use them, the more you like them. They are prized items on our boat, especially at the end of the day heading in from the edge or beyond.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Love mine.. I don't leave the dock with out them.. We bring them to norriaga all the time.. I would sit in one driving if it would fit on the leaning post..... lol


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*A good sleeper*

I have one from West Marine, (of course), on the Chico Limo, my 'toon. Last year at the Unofficial Shark Tourney at Ft Mc Ree, I slept on/in it all night. Best sleep I've had in a long time. Over 8 hours with noise & party.

The ones from West are guarenteed for life.

Tom


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

E Sea Rider is the one to buy. Others not so much. Ocean Tamr maybe.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gotta love bean bags.*

Every charter boat in Venice LA has 5 or 6. They sure make long runs comfortable for thier guests. Several times I have slept the entire 70 mile run, especially on multiple day trips. 

E-Sea Rider are darn sure worth their price. Keep the clean and wash them down with fresh water occasionally and they will last a long time

In the 60's bean bag chairs were very much in style. I had several including one that would seat 6 consenting adults. That definitely beat fishing.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Capt Ken - your memories of your youth are scaring/scarring me...and my kids  :blush:


----------

